# AMD Performance Edition 1600Mhz Ram review



## sumonpathak (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey there people!

how's life going?

First of all a very Happy New year from the team and lets hope we can bring you more exciting reviews this year. Today on the test bench we have a new kits of ram from AMD. Its a Mainstream kit running at a modest 1600Mhz Cl8. Lets see how it stacks up!

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/header.jpg





Product Showcase

*Lets see how the thing looks..shall we?*

The bos looks quite simple with Big branding on the front with a picture of the kits.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/2.png

The back gives out some more information about the memory like the model no. OEM name(in this case Patriot) etc.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/1.png

*In the Box*

Inside the box the memory is packed inside a blister pack which although pretty notorious worldwide is not very hard to open..Praise the lord!

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/4.png

So a nice little package without any junk.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/3.png



Showcase Continues

*More pictures*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/5.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/6.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/7.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/8.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/9.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/10.png

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/s/11.png

Next stop...benchmarks...



*First up the OCFreaks' system used for testing:*


CpuIntel i5 2500KMotherboardAsus P8Z68 DeluxeRamAMD Performance Edition 1600Mhz 8GB DDr3Video cardSapphire Radeon HD 7850CoolingNoctua NH D14 with GT 1850 fans



Software's used for testing and benchmarking


CPU-Z 
Aida 64 Extreme Edition 
Super PI XS Mod 1.5 

Speed wise the kit is an Mixed bag of experience. It does boot up at stock speeds regardless of the platform.

Here are the results i got while overclocking and tweaking the ram :


*Stock:*
*8-9-8-24 1600Mhz*

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2613431.png


*A little more with CL9:*
*9-10-9-27-1867Mhz*

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2616815.png


*Highest i could do..*
*10-10-10-30-1922Mhz*

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2617276.png

So overclocking was not as great as the previous Ram i  tested,But then again that was an exceptional Kit.


*On to the benchmark Results:*
Not much to say about them..let the pics do the talking..i will give my views on the conclusion.

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/aida_mem.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/aida_latency.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/Spi1M.jpg

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/amd-ram/Spi32M.jpg



Final Words

The kit is basically a kit made by Patriot ,so i was expecting a mediocre performance.Frankly i didn't expect this to to perform very high. And the kit delivered as expected..rock solid at Stock,little overclocking headroom.

*So lets take a look at the pro's and con's:*


*Pro's*


Good looks(somewhat). 
Small height so it doesn't conflict with big tower coolers. 
Rock solid performance at stock. 



*Con's*


Mediocre OC performance 
Availability 

Overall I give it 3 out of 5 Stars. Recommended but there are better alternatives.
Finally a big thanks to *Vedant Computer's* Kolkata for providing the sample. You can check out this ram and many more Components on their shop at:
*26th Ganesh Chandra Avenue ,
Kolkata-700013 ,
Phone:2212-9832,2212-8793*

Signing Out,
Sumon Pathak


----------



## Myth (Jan 23, 2013)

Carry on the reviews. Helps a lot.

I am still on HyperX. It performed way better.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

@SumonPathak: Very nice review bro..

btw, are you hosting OCFreaks??


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2013)

^^lets not talk about it here 
others may (will) feel bad about it.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

as you say..

thats a great job you are doing!! keep it up! 

oi!! clean your inbox.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 4, 2013)

^^VM 

lots of stuff to delete


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

well, drop me a PM when you clean it. reply waiting


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 5, 2013)

deleted a few....send now


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice review, but what's the price? That will be the deciding factor.


----------

